
How to mod a Porsche 911 to run Doom [video] - mromnia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRMpNA86e8Q
======
sgt
I tried that, and kept crashing. Someone told me I should update the driver.

~~~
gs7
Plagiarizing a 2 month old Youtube comment, really?

~~~
sgt
Not sure what comment you're referring to?

~~~
gs7
The one with the second highest thumbs up:
[http://imgur.com/4HkZ0Wx](http://imgur.com/4HkZ0Wx)

~~~
sgt
Ok, I didn't know. The joke really isn't that creative, so not surprised
someone else also thought of it. I think you should maybe keep that in mind
next time you accuse someone of plagiarism.

~~~
gs7
I thought it was unique enough for it to be unlikely a coincidence, but if I
was wrong I sincerely apologize for the accusation.

------
fredley
If anyone's wondering why the toaster is there:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7tWd7B3iI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI7tWd7B3iI)

~~~
throwaway2016a
Edit: I was actually being serious. I guess I'm more gullible today than
usual. Now that I re-watch it and read the comments it is very clearly a joke.

~~~
kowdermeister
It's fake too. The cmd party makes it pretty obvious.

~~~
throwaway2016a
It wasn't obvious to me. I was skimming and assumed I missed the part where he
installed or compiled a program to flash the chip.

After re-watching it, it is more obvious.

------
sogjis
Looks fake to me. This part:
[https://youtu.be/NRMpNA86e8Q?t=169](https://youtu.be/NRMpNA86e8Q?t=169)

~~~
throwaway2016a
I feel like Occam's razor applies here in a non-intuitive way.

Either he:

1\. Recorded a video of him driving a car and frantically pressing the horn

2\. Made a screen capture of Doom that matches the gun fire, turns, and weapon
changes perfectly to his car video

3\. Did some video editing to superimpose the video including several cases
where his thumb goes over the screen while shifting

Or....

1\. He put software on the car console (which is pretty much a full computer)

2\. He actually mapped the controls to data being read from the onboard
computer

I mean, I couldn't do this... one I don't know how to write software for a
Porsche console and two I can't afford a Porsche :-P but faking it seems like
way more work and worse ROI than actually doing it.

Edit: alternatively in some cars the console actually takes RGB or HDMI input
and you don't even need to run directly on the console assuming ODB-II has
enough info to read the input signals. I can totally see myself doing this if
I had the time. Seems fun (albeit a bit dangerous for my taste)

Edit 2: It could still be a fake but it's not unreasonable to think it isn't.

~~~
bshimmin
Honestly, if you've watched people who are actually good with After Effects,
this isn't really all that much work. And see, look how clever After Effects
is: [https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/after-effects/how-to/rigid-
mask-t...](https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/after-effects/how-to/rigid-mask-tracker-
aftereffects-cc.html)

~~~
throwaway2016a
It might very well be my experience bias. As someone who is good at software
engineering and bad at video editing, to me actually making it work seems more
interesting and doable.

------
ghughu

        This is how it ends;            
        not with a whisper             
        but with a geek running Doom on a Doomsday machine.

~~~
TeMPOraL

      Somebody had to, no one would
      I tried to do the best I could
      And now it’s done, and now they can’t ignore us...

~~~
Gravityloss
You could likely run Doom on a sniper scope.
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/03/bullseye-
from-1000-y...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/03/bullseye-
from-1000-yards-shooting-the-17000-linux-powered-rifle/)

------
xxxhjb
Reminds me of this thing that was released/first shown at the "Revision"
demoparty two weeks ago.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ6LvHBWGio](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ6LvHBWGio)

------
JetSpiegel
This sits right at the intersection of insane and awesome.

Note the WASD controls are replaced by the throttle, brakes and steering
wheel. The horn is for shooting the gun, and the gearbox controls the
currently selected gun.

------
agumonkey
VROOM II

~~~
lloeki
Vroom is in fact a 1991 game on the Atari ST:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxA8yEBfODg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxA8yEBfODg)

------
forvelin
Seems great, but has anyone tried to run Doom on a Tesla yet ?

------
rodrigo-mx
It becomes so real that you can die in real life too

------
fosco
at the risk of embarrassment, what is the amazing music riff at the end? no
I'm not kidding, those are amazing tunes.

~~~
gt2
No need to be embarassed, Doom had great music by Bobby Prince.

Enjoy:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cixW6rogZ48&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cixW6rogZ48&feature=youtu.be&t=6s)

If you like that, then you might like Quake's soundtrack by Trent Reznor of
NIN.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVOHTGYoM6E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVOHTGYoM6E)
Quake's is less chiptune and more real.

------
savrajsingh
What os?

